# **Mini LONDON Meet @ Starvin' Marvins Diner!** U Missed It



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

***Wednesday 18th June - 8.00pm**

Come and join us @ Starvin' Marvins 50's Diner situated on London's A40 (not far from Ace Cafe) for a meet and dinner.

BP Service Station,
Central Parade,
Western Ave,
Greenford
UB6

If you're not sure where it is, drive down the A40 from Hanger Lane, go past the Hoover Building and take the turn off for the B452. You can't miss it as it's the chrome and neon 50's style diner.*

















*Attending:*

Adam TTR
amzchhabra
Cam V6
Gem
Naresh
Suraj
TT51MON
IanTTR
PissTT
JAAAAAAYDE
Nilanth (& friend)


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I am definitely in!
Gem is in too I believe, I have just forwarded this thread to him!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, malted milkshake, hmmmmmmm [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
TTs...Cheeseburger and fries. 
All I'll need is a cup of tea with loads of sugar and I'll be in heaven. :wink: 
John.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

mmmmm,

Burger, Chips, Shake... That pic looks soooo damn appealing!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

can we go now?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I wouldnt mind going now, maybe sample the food for next weeks meet


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh go on then, how could I turn I turn down a burger and shake? Those neons are so old hat! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh, yr on the list.... 5 so far!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey dudes..

Put me down! However, i was telling Amz that my brother is proposing this weekend in Venice and is back on Tuesday.. and the way indian families are, they'll probably have a huge get together on the wednesday to celebrate! But im telling him hes gonna be knackkered etc etc, so to do on Thurs!!! Hopefully Thursday will be hi thing so i can make it down.. but if not im going to have to give it a miss..

Should be cool though - put my name down! Naresh - can you steal those neons and put them UNDER my car?!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Suraj,

thats cool man, hope you can make it!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah do yr best Suraj.... wouldnt be the same otherwise!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah count me in ..... assuming the f*******g thing moves 

-e-


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone live near Was?

Want to get a bay bling kit 

thanks

-p-


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> yeah do yr best Suraj.... wouldnt be the same otherwise!





amzchhabra said:


> Hey Suraj,
> 
> thats cool man, hope you can make it!


Cheers dudes - appreciate that! Will try my upmost best to come!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

count me in adam . my kind of food ,


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in to!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TT51MON said:


> I'm in to!


Simon wouldn't stop twisting my arm, plus all those late night texts i can't take it ! :roll: :lol:

Sign me up


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> TT51MON said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in to!
> ...


Good man!!! :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Reminds me of grease or the cafe in back to the future if I'm not working I'll pop down

Andy aka Essex audi


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Essex Audi said:


> Reminds me of grease or the cafe in back to the future if I'm not working I'll pop down
> 
> Andy aka Essex audi


You can follow me up if like Andy ?

*TT51MON -* thought you woul like that...

meet on the way at the petrol station on the A406 ?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> meet on the way at the petrol station on the A406 ?


Which one - the BP by Costco or the one next to the Seat garage in Southgate?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Naresh said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > meet on the way at the petrol station on the A406 ?
> ...


Its a secret.. :roll: neither of those though..


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

ssshhhhhh, dont tell em :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey, I'll be a 'maybe' for this. I am supposed to get my car back on monday / tuesday all being well with the new ECU


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

list updated...

anymore takers?


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking forward to it


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any women going?

Not me.. but the other half who is asking 

-p-


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

nah, its my chance to get away.... lol

bring yr other half by all means but generally its a singles night as far as im concerned :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

After having my arm twisted by Adam...I will be coming along as well.

It's my first time going to a meet so be gentle...lol

8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Good man!!!

Dont you *DARE* let me down Mr N!! Bring a friend!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Doesn't look like I will have my TT back - they changed the ECU on friday and emissions fault light came back on Saturday


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OK, so thats a 'sorry guys, i cant make it' then?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I cant wait for this, been looking forward to it all week!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> I cant wait for this, been looking forward to it all week!!!


what a sad and lonely life you must lead...... hahahaha


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have a nice evening guys!

Wish I could be there!!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Martin,

come down, will be good to see you again mate!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

nilanth said:


> After having my arm twisted by Adam...I will be coming along as well.
> 
> It's my first time going to a meet so be gentle...lol
> 
> 8)


So looks like we'll be having a mini cruise down from Watford??? 

Adam - where we gonna meet first? Shall we meet where we always do- That Little layby just before the traffic lights?

What time??!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Lol.. will have my own 9minute cruise !!!!!!

Did not realise how close it is.. just hope I can finish work on time

-p-


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

PissTT said:


> Lol.. will have my own 9minute cruise !!!!!!
> 
> Did not realise how close it is.. just hope I can finish work on time
> 
> -p-


Im really looking forward to seeing your car dude.. looks lovely!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

*SOB* its a bit of a mess  Broken arm has put paid to my clean preps 

Looking forward to seeing all your cars too


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> Martin,
> 
> come down, will be good to see you again mate!


Would be great to see you guys again buddy but I'm afraid it's a bit too far for an evening meeting.

Another time my friend! Have shake for me!! lol!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Suraj

As per our telephone call, my house, 7pm.... be there or be... erm... square


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Suraj
> 
> As per our telephone call, my house, 7pm.... be there or be... erm... square


I'll be there


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry guys I can't make it I'm working till late

Hope u have a good night and I wanna see pics

andy


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Essex Audi said:


> sorry guys I can't make it I'm working till late
> 
> Hope u have a good night and I wanna see pics
> 
> andy


 [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Shame i cant make this tonight. Dont want to be rolling in RS4's with no center caps


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

bhp786 said:


> Shame i cant make this tonight. Dont want to be rolling in RS4's with no center caps


Just been on a trackday 

Can bring telson if anyone wants to look....

-p-


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

bhp786 said:


> Shame i cant make this tonight. Dont want to be rolling in RS4's with no center caps


we dont mind! we'll try not to look

come along!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

PissTT said:


> bhp786 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame i cant make this tonight. Dont want to be rolling in RS4's with no center caps
> ...


yeh bring it!


----------

